# Dallas Offseason Wishlist (+ my ridiculous plan)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Free Agents
- Jerry Stackhouse (do we have his Bird Rights?)
- Austin Croshere
- Jose Juan Barea

Cap: MLE (list of free agents)
Some guys I'd like to look at 
Chris Webber
Chuck Hayes
James Posey
Steve Blake
Morris Peterson
(Jamaal Magloire)
Draft Picks: #34 + #60
- Glen Davis
- Brad Newley

What we need 
A player who can guard big 2 guards effectively
Low post offense
A slasher
Someone with balls
*My Plan: *
Throw the full MLE at Posey, he's exactly what we need I believe. He can deal with guards, has toughness, won a ring. Maybe, just maybe..if we can sign him then we don't worry about Stackhouse?
If Detroit gets eliminated soon, offer Webber the LLE and the shot to win a championship. He provides low post offense
PG: Jason Terry | Devin Harris | Jose Juan Barea
SG: James Posey | Jerry Stackhouse | Maurice Ager | Brad Newley
SF: Josh Howard | Greg Buckner | Devean George
PF: Dirk Nowitzki | Chris Webber | 
C: Erick Dampier | DeSagana Diop | Glen Davis

 (Make a play for one off Gilbert Arenas, Kobe Bryant or Kevin Garnett...but keep Dirk) * still undecided if it would be worth it

We're a good team, we just played against an unusual #8 seed whos coach knows our star inside out. Golden State should be looking at a 4-5 seed next year. We ****ed up hard, yeh we know but I'm definately still a fan.

What are your plans?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The full MLE for Posey ? He is a jerk and probably the last guy I would ever want to bring to Dallas.

I agree with your need list expect for the slasher, Josh Howard just needs to do more of that and during the course of the game, not just in the first quarter. 

Maybe we should take a look at Morris Peterson, he is no a defensive stopper, but heck he isn't a bad defender and he can hit open shots which is something Buckner and George couldn't do in the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think our defender can't be an offensive liability. 5 million a year is too much for Posey? I think if we could get him 3 years/15 million with a 4th year team option it'd be great


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol detroit isnt getting rid of webber and webber wont come to dallas. and you want jet at the point still? -_-


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I think Golden State is gonna TRY to get 8th seed again next yr


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey would be a great fit for you guys. He probably hates Dallas though. If you threw the whole MLE at him he might come.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Posey would be a great fit for you guys. He probably hates Dallas though. If you threw the whole MLE at him he might come.


He'll get his paycheck and disappear then.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Tersk said:


> I think our defender can't be an offensive liability. 5 million a year is too much for Posey? I think if we could get him 3 years/15 million with a 4th year team option it'd be great


pose isnt a liability on offense, the dude is mad clutch. the year we beat you he sucked IMO in the regular season then out of nowhere played with 'jordan' smarts throughout the playoffs. he was like a completely different player. even this year, game 4 he set a rebounding record. when the game is on the line, he hits every 3. he would fit perfectly, add much needed toughness. he doesnt take dumb shots, he doesnt need the ball in his hands to score, i could go on and on. if we lose him to FA, we are in deep deep trouble, thats how valuable he is. also, he's been completely healthy for 2 years now.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Webber is a great passer and rebounder. We need someone more who can take offense through the paint. LOW POST!

Posey looks good with Wade and Shaq out there. All the Heat players look better than they are since they have two superstars on the court.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Mavs are at a cross roads yet again. They have to decide weather or not they are going to build the team to equip personnel of up tempo or half court game. That is the debate the Mavs will face this off season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Mavs are at a cross roads yet again. They have to decide weather or not they are going to build the team to equip personnel of up tempo or half court game. That is the debate the Mavs will face this off season.


As long as Avery's the coach, I can't see them getting away from the defensive approach. Opportunistic on offense, but a having a *solid floor general *(which we desperately need, Avery said he’s tired of calling plays 47 minutes a game). 

*Inside presence *– Dirk’s true value will only be fully known if they have a post threat in which to draw double teams away from the perimeter. Dirk can drive on occasion, but we all know that’s not his game, and players shoot more from the outside as they age. This I feel would help Dirk's career the most.

*Jason Terry's status* - Avery's post game comments suggested he may be dealt. Is Devin ready to be that floor general? A small combo guard like Jet isn't what Avery needs.


----------

